# Car Salesmen a dying breed?



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

DJ_INHALE said:


> 2 distination fees :thumbup: $795 from good ole germany and another $495 from sh*tville kanas


Wait, maybe this is a good biz plan. We could probably get some federal assistance/subsidy to occupy the distribution center on struggling farm land. :thumbup: Of course first I am going to want to buy some cheap land in the surrounding area because they will need workers to operate the distribution center and the workers need homes, they will also need mortgages to buy the homes:thumbup: Looks like I'm moving to Kansas :rofl:


----------



## AusBmw (Jun 3, 2006)

My last two cars were found on the net,i saw what i like on the net got in early, went over them my self,saw nothing wrong with them,the last car our e39 i knew more about it than they did to some extent,really could not have cared about the sales man,the only thing wanted from him to get the deal was 6 months rego! Edit oh and i talked him down 2 grand while i was at it


----------



## spots (Apr 11, 2006)

dbtheo said:


> would you want to continue to do your job with out making any money?


The article didn't say he didn't make any money as you have stated. He had to be paid some commission on the sale.
Back to your question I always put customers concerns first-even if it means I make less profit.


----------



## JSpira (Oct 21, 2002)

I think that the concept of the dealer will change, esp. since service is changing dramatically (much more fixes via software than putting cars on lifts for example).

But it is hard to predict when and in what form this will happen.


----------



## SteveinBelAir (Dec 28, 2005)

The article has some merit but you old geezers may recall that Edmunds has published a price guide for as long as I can remember. I bought a new Dodge Intrepid (yeah...I know) in 1993 and I ordered a 1996 Dodge Ram from the dealer in late 1995. For both I had the invoice price from the little Edmunds book and got great deals on both.

Those were the days - $24000 out the door for a fully loaded ex cab, long bed 4x4.

Since then I've bought or leased 6 cars. On 5 of them I paid less than $600 over published invoice thanks to online tools/info. The 330 really screws up my average


----------



## IrvRobinson (May 10, 2006)

Pedal2Floor said:


> "Under one scenario, says Edmunds.com Inc. analyst Jesse Toprak, buyers would work out the numbers online, then visit the dealer, where a salaried customer service agent would arrange financing and close the deal."
> 
> This is the way it should work. If I can buy a Laptop online by choosing the options and finding the best price there is no reason why I can't do this with a car. Move the emphasis from sales to service and make sure you don't screw up my car when you are fixing it. Be there for a test drive and so you can see the car in person but other than that -- please get out of my way. My problem over the years is that the sales person has been no help and has always looked for a way to scam a buck.


Are you all familar with Car Max.......all they need are a few New Car tickets (brands)


----------



## flowbmw (Aug 31, 2006)

I dunno, you'd have to get around their no haggle policy, probably wouldn't work too good.

Ed


----------



## Just Bryce (Sep 23, 2005)

spots said:


> The article didn't say he didn't make any money as you have stated. He had to be paid some commission on the sale.
> Back to your question I always put customers concerns first-even if it means I make less profit.


:thumbup: I hold the same standard. In fact I have a deal I have been working for 2 weeks that will close next week and give me a total commission of $27.00. How many mortgage brokers do you think would go to the trouble of following through to close a deal that has almost no profit ? However, in the end my client knows that I have rebated all my money in order to get him to the closing table and I am confident that he will rember that and give me both referals and his next deal because nobody else would be willing to do this deal for him.


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

Just Bryce said:


> :thumbup: I hold the same standard. In fact I have a deal I have been working for 2 weeks that will close next week and give me a total commission of $27.00. How many mortgage brokers do you think would go to the trouble of following through to close a deal that has almost no profit ? However, in the end my client knows that I have rebated all my money in order to get him to the closing table and *I am confident that he will rember that and give me both referals and his next deal because nobody else would be willing to do this deal for him*.


Yeah, but will he come to expect the same great deal from you on future sales or referrals? Repeat business is no good if you make razor-thin profit on it. :dunno:


----------



## mwagner1 (Aug 13, 2004)

Driven said:


> What about test driving you vehicle first? I may be old fashioned but I can't just order my car without driving it first... even if it is a BMW.


I sort of agree on this but from a different perspective....how many times have you seen a color on the BMW site that looks way cool but then looks totally DIFFERENT in person?? I NEVER want to order a new BMW based on the colors presented on either the BMW site or brochures:thumbdwn:

How about regional centers where you can see EVERY exterior color possible as well as interior mock ups?? There have been way too many times where I have been fooled by the colors on the BMW site ....and my monitor is VERY carefully color calibrated!!

Just some thoughts on a horrendously foggy morning...

Cheers,


----------



## flowbmw (Aug 31, 2006)

Rob325_in_AZ said:


> Yeah, but will he come to expect the same great deal from you on future sales or referrals? Repeat business is no good if you make razor-thin profit on it. :dunno:


you make it up in volume.

:rofl:


----------



## Rob325_in_AZ (Oct 22, 2004)

flowbmw said:


> you make it up in volume.
> 
> :rofl:


At $27 per sale, you would have to do a LOT of volume. :rofl:


----------



## DeLaSalle (Nov 29, 2006)

Pedal2Floor said:


> "Under one scenario, says Edmunds.com Inc. analyst Jesse Toprak, buyers would work out the numbers online, then visit the dealer, where a salaried customer service agent would arrange financing and close the deal."
> 
> This is the way it should work. If I can buy a Laptop online by choosing the options and finding the best price there is no reason why I can't do this with a car. Move the emphasis from sales to service and make sure you don't screw up my car when you are fixing it. Be there for a test drive and so you can see the car in person but other than that -- please get out of my way. My problem over the years is that the sales person has been no help and has always looked for a way to scam a buck.


+1.......:thumbup:


----------



## DJ_INHALE (Mar 15, 2006)

I just hate how some dealers do not list total inventory online

M.B. is so ugly with this. All the dealers seem not to list the inventory online and you have to call or email for information

That is why I drove 100 miles south to get the MB I wanted as it was listed on their website. When I bought my Acura back in 2004, I simply went online to check inventory and went to the showroom then met some salesmen (I was an "up") and bought right there


----------



## exotics4fun (Sep 22, 2005)

The reason we don't have distribution centers is simple; trade-ins. As long as there are trade-ins happening, we'll need dealerships to negotiate with. I trade in probably 4 out of every 5 cars I get, as private party just isn't usually worth the extra money to me when I do the math of extra profit divided by hours spent. If I couldn't go trade cars in I'd probably buy many less cars, manufacturers know this...


----------



## 99flhr (Apr 12, 2005)

exotics4fun said:


> The reason we don't have distribution centers is simple; trade-ins. As long as there are trade-ins happening, we'll need dealerships to negotiate with. .


 +1:thumbup: Ah, a voice of reason and logic. Thank you.


----------



## Franzwild (Dec 13, 2006)

what was the cost over invoice on the 330?


----------



## Niftster (Dec 5, 2004)

Just my observations...

Auto sales is going through a transition, much like other retailers thanks to the Internet. I don't believe the dealers know what to do either.

At the local dealerships, I see a lot more attention paid to big ticket customers by sales people as of late. Maybe this is because things have gotten so tight they can only make money off the high dollar cars? 

The whole process just seems not to work right - or something is a little off.  Dealerships don't seem to be structured to handle the workload involved in e-commerce (email, Ebay bids, Q/A). There are three in Florida I will never shop at just because they never responded to my offer (one which two dealers bit at almost the same day). 

It's certainly not fair to a salesguy to have him spend hours with one potential customer only to have nothing happen and then see other potential customers drive off the lot. But at the same time, we're paying upwards of 50k for autos we might drive 3 or 4 years.

I like some of the ideas people have mentioned, mostly a salaried person to handle certain things. It would almost make sense to have staff on salary to assist with test drives and answer basic questions about a car. I have to fill out a form each time I want to even get a car opened unless I can find a salesguy I worked with before. What I do not like, nor have ever liked, is the whole "let me check and see what we can do" thing, whereas the sales rep runs back and forth to whoever.


----------



## 645ilubu (Oct 22, 2004)

exotics4fun said:


> The reason we don't have distribution centers is simple; trade-ins. As long as there are trade-ins happening, we'll need dealerships to negotiate with. I trade in probably 4 out of every 5 cars I get, as private party just isn't usually worth the extra money to me when I do the math of extra profit divided by hours spent. If I couldn't go trade cars in I'd probably buy many less cars, manufacturers know this...


True, but it's not like Salesman#1 is offering you $10,000 for your trade and Salesman#2 is offering $9,000 at the same dealership. They all report back to one guy who looks at a book and judges your cars appearance, thats it. This could be done by having one guy and a digital camera at the dealership. The pictures get sent to a call center and are rated. It could create a new market for work where, in another scenario, someone will come to your house (like an insurance agent) and value the car before you come in.


----------



## socalmmer (Jan 2, 2007)

DJ_INHALE said:


> I will give all 5s only if the tire pressure is exact when I take delivery. it better be what the inside of the door says!
> 
> (I do not do that but my father did, and I was with him when he took delievery of his auto and got down on his knees and measured the tire pressure, the salesman about **** himself as he measured all 4 tires
> 
> ...


What kind of a-hole goes aroud checking tire presure?


----------

